# ETA on Nautilus X



## vengeance (15/6/16)

Any news on when stock will be arriving?


----------



## Silver (16/6/16)

@Rob Fisher , didnt you get one of these?


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/6/16)

I think uncle rob imported his.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , didnt you get one of these?



Yebo Hi Ho @Silver! I got mine from VaporDNA in the USA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/6/16)

In stock at VK

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/16)

@vengeance - http://www.vapeking.co.za/aspire-nautilus-x-stainless-steel.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vengeance (22/6/16)

Thanks gents @Gizmo @Rob Fisher


----------

